# Is there a commone sense thread?



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

You know, just common sense advice that people might overlook?

Stuff like a bag of beans is a bag of beans. The ones that cost a dollar taste the same as the ones that cost three dollars.

Or buy your canning jars after the season is over so they are on clearance.

Every buck you can save is a buck you can invest.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a good idea. And don't go too hog wild. Just take things a little at a time.


----------



## GewehrWolf (Sep 3, 2009)

Rody said:


> You know, just common sense advice that people might overlook?


How about?????

"Never play poker with anyone whose first name is the name of a city"

Like "Dallas" Walker or "Miami" Johnson 

Just joking 

I would say being able to repair things is a good common sense ability. It's a real comfort to me to know that if my clothes need mending or the washing machine needs a pump motor replaced....Etc.... I can take care of the problem myself. I've gathered a pretty good collection of books over the years and I would hazzard a guess to say that most of them are "How To" repair types and I've used them a lot.

And, not only are repair skills handy to you they can be bartered for trade if need be.

I guess that qualifies as "Common Sense"


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

Those bags of cheap leg quarters they sell can be cooked and canned up to use as soup or chicken and dumplings. Don't let your jars sit empty. Even those big cuts of beef like brisket can be canned. Just cut them up and add what you like. Cheaper is better sometimes. I know the leg quarters make better tasting soup than skinless fryer breasts.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I kinda figured it would be empty.  Cause common sense just ain't very common these day's. But i hope there's a lot of info on it.


----------

